# New BikesDirect TT Bikes?



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Bikes Direct, 

You're down to just a few TT bikes in inventory. 10 speed. Will you update your Kestral supply any time soon?

Thanks!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Hello Bikes Direct,
> 
> You're down to just a few TT bikes in inventory. 10 speed. Will you update your Kestral supply any time soon?
> 
> Thanks!


Why? You can get a real TT bike for about the same price??


----------

